# Hamster Tamer Needed



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,I have rescued a hamster today, He/She is about 6 months old and has never been picked up. The person who previously owned it said it attacks anyone who goes near the cage, although I have to say it has been happy to let me put my hand in the cage and I think it previously bit because it was starving. Can anyone out there advise me how to tame an adult hamster without loosing fingers as I will have a much better chance of finding a home for him/her if tame. If anyone can offer a loving home please PM me.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

omg thats so sad  i live in chester, where do you live?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I live in Huddersfield, West Yorkshire. It is a really sad story this poor little creature has had a really bad life so far, it can't belive how much food its got now and hasn't got a clue what to do with Hamster choc drops.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

I would have her but you are 2 hoours away from me and i have no car...

reading this i would say its a girl...as boys are rarley like this.

try wearing in a glove at first .. i know they say dont wear gloves etc but this case you will need to ...

Ohh yh GOLDEN RULE let the hamster come to you, dont force hold her or grab her, as this will make her even more weary of your hand.

Rub you glove in some of her pee (you will find pee somewere in a corner.)
Then she will reconise the smell and hopefuly not bite(as much)

let her sniff your hand/glove DO NOT be nervous as she will pick up on the vibes and attack( i no its easier said than done) try offering her a treat like A TINY bit of lettucce (about the size of 2 2p's) and give her that Hammies cant resist lettucce!
Another way is, bring her cage into the room were you sit at night to watch tv or watever and tell her wats happening on corrie or watever and she will familerise with your voice and relise your friendly.

Another option is putting her cage in the bathroom (in the bathh/shower[empty])
and (i know it sounds gross but it works..) when you are on the loo talk to her, read her a bit of a book/news paper.
Again she will get used to your voice.

A good idea is to buy a ball that has a stand, open one of the sides of the ball and Put it on the door of the cage and let her climb in on her own accord(preferably do this when she is awake) [BTW tomatoe is poisoness to hammies] and then put the lid on (when in) and let her roll about for 10 mins or so, then when times up, open the ball (not letting her escape) & put your hand inbetween the cage door and the ball (really close together or she will run loose) and hopefully she will jump onto your hand and into the cage.

The key is patience And lots of it

good luck and pm me if you need more info 
xxxx


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

I am 1 hour away from Huddersfield, in Preston. If you could meet me half way, at a train station, I could collect him. I have a female Syrian already (the same age) a Russian and 2 Robo's. 

Cheryl x


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Aww there is ways !! HAA

welll im hoping my mum will drive me lol 
xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks to all involved Olive the hamster is going to a new home with U Look Like a Hamster, lol


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

thats great information from u-look-like-a-hamster!!! so glad he is going to a good home


----------

